# what exactly happend ?



## icp

what exactly happend to the forum's ??? some thing with the raid died ??? is this the old site ?> is the other 1 guna come bak ? 

... :roll: ...


----------



## Mark

The file system from the raid was deleted somehow. All the contents on the raid was lost. 

The old messages or registrations will not be coming back. 

This is the same overall script (phpBB) as before but with a lot of new features.


----------



## icp

ahhh thx for quick reply :mrgreen: and gettin the sight up be4 aquabid :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## hail_sniper

haha, takes some getting used to but i believe we can bring life into this for the moment "small" forum 

man, there is alot of features, is custom avatars disabled?


----------



## icp

was wonering that my self couldent get my aro 4 my avy


----------



## hail_sniper

ah, i see it now, but it sorta lagged out on me, besides i lost the pic for my avy anyways, ill have to find it, no biggy


----------



## paradox

was the site hacked someone mentioned this on Aquachat I think just woundering really


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Yeah I am not computer smart... so I am clueless to how this happened. Besides saying I'd be PO'ed if that happened to me, I cannot imagine how this happened!


----------



## shev

I am also not computer smart, when i heard the word raid i assumed they were pirates


----------



## Osiris

this forum is def. skrocketing with registration i am surprised it can handle it all.


----------



## Bella

I haven't been on here since before Christmas, so I was surprised. But I'm glad I got the same name!


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Yes me too. But I wonder if there is measures in place so that this doesn't happen again?


----------



## hail_sniper

lol, one thing that would really suck is if you try to register and some one took your name lol


----------



## (RC)

I know what you mean... I was RC before all this happened.


RC


----------



## Fish n chips

I managed to keep my name


----------

